# Nobody here but us chickens



## browsing deer (Aug 20, 2015)

The inspection you have to wait 24 days for would be conducted by    

Iranian Inspectors!

talk about the fox guarding the henhouse!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

*IAEA - suggestions Iran would do nuclear inspections 'misrepresentation'*

The head of the U.N. nuclear watchdog said suggestions that Iran would do its own nuclear inspections misrepresented its work in comments that followed a media report implying that agency would cede certain verification power to Tehran.

"I am disturbed by statements suggesting that the IAEA has given responsibility for nuclear inspections to Iran. Such statements misrepresent the way in which we will undertake this important verification work," Yukiya Amano, the head of the International Atomic Energy Agency said on Thursday.

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/08/20/uk-iran-nuclear-iaea-inspections-idUKKCN0QP1JS20150820

Sorry to shut your thread down so quickly.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 20, 2015)

The UN is of little use to the United States at this point. We should cut our total payout to the organization to 1/193% of the total UN budget, and that's that.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Ne...7#.VdXsX5vD8ic

_ (This is the first source I could find saying this.) _

'No Inspections': Iran to Test its Own Covert Nuclear Sites

Israeli minister, senior diplomat warn US 'crossed red lines' letting Iran collect samples from Parchin in classified section of deal.
By Ari Yashar
First Publish:* 7/24/2015*, 8:47 AM (Note this was wrote in July) and here we go:

Revealed: IAEA Will Allow Iran to Use its Own Inspectors

*Then *

AP reveals: IAEA's secret agreement with Iran will allow the Islamic Republic to use its own inspectors to investigate the Parchin site.
By Ben Ariel

First Publish: *8/20/2015, 1:15 AM*
Iran will be allowed to use its own inspectors to investigate a site it has been accused of using to develop nuclear arms, operating under a secret agreement with the UN agency that normally carries out such work, *according to a document seen by The Associated Press (AP) and exposed on Wednesday*

*Revealed: IAEA Will Allow Iran to Use its Own Inspectors
*


(See how they lie)


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 20, 2015)

Foxes guarding the henhouse, expecting to be paid in t bone steaks


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

someone shut this thread down???


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> someone shut this thread down???




Why, you cant stand to see what the same Jewish paper wrote in July and  again the today. Who broke this story first, the first time I saw it was in July, but now your same Jew newspapers said it was just seen by the AP on Wednesday.

So which is it. Israel makes the news and it lies, and you want to shut this down, Why?

This thread is null and void because its based on a lie, so its the same as being shut down.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> *IAEA - suggestions Iran would do nuclear inspections 'misrepresentation'*
> 
> The head of the U.N. nuclear watchdog said suggestions that Iran would do its own nuclear inspections misrepresented its work in comments that followed a media report implying that agency would cede certain verification power to Tehran.
> 
> ...




Report: Iran regime threatened ‘harm’ to top nuke inspector


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > someone shut this thread down???
> ...



could someone translate the above ^^^^^^^  slut-gibberish???  
I grew up in the USA and attended public high school---so I do
know some  "toilet-bitch"   (toilet bitches were the sluts in my
school who 'hung out'  in the girls' lavatory----smoking).    I did a summer internship in an inner city public health facility---so I
do know some  "gutter slut" from the ladies of the night dragged
in handcuffed.  -----but I do not understand a word of  'penny-slut'


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *IAEA - suggestions Iran would do nuclear inspections 'misrepresentation'*
> ...



Really the national resistance to Iran.  Yep, I believe this as well.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *IAEA - suggestions Iran would do nuclear inspections 'misrepresentation'*
> ...



They are the same group that is funded by Israel to create havoc in Iran. It would be rather like a terrorist group, they were also involved in the Revolution against the Shah.  There is speculation they have killed some Iran scientists at the requests of Israel. This is somewhat like the KKK of  the US among many more.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

"national resistence to iran"?? <<<  is that a phrase in  'penny slut'???
       Based on that which I have observed of arabs and Iranians ---in
PROXIMITY-------it could mean   "arab national hatred of iran"----


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



is there a name for this fantasy  "group"  to which penny alludes?   
KKK?     they go around burning crosses and hanging ten year old
black kids???


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



The KKK is alive and well. Actually the GOP acts very anti government here. Also when the AIPAC doesn't like what is going on they sure get their wallets out and start to buy our congressmen. Israel wants us to go to war with Iran , plan and simple, just like Iraq. Only fools would or will listen to anything from Israel in the future.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



even more fascinating----Israel pays them to do it-----and they live
in Iran


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


OK, how about if I use your favorite source???

Farsnews

"In a letter to Yukiya Amano, we underlined that if the secrets of the agreement (roadmap of cooperation between Iran and the IAEA) are revealed, we will lose our trust in the Agency; and despite the US Congress's pressures, he didn’t give any information to them," Spokesman of the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI) Behrouz Kamalvandi said in a meeting with the Iranian lawmakers in Tehran on Monday.

Kamalvandi said revealing the secrets of the roadmap wouldn't have been good for him either.



Now want to tell me how your pet Iranians are lying and working for Israel????


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



yes----the KKK is alive and well------it is represented on the internet by
the website    STORMFRONT    featuring the stuff you parrot,  penny dear.      Also for religion----"come and hear"    Your fave brit    Ms Darkmoon is an honorary member.    USA congressmen do not get
BOUGHT------pennydear-----you are thinking of your colleagues in the
gutter.   How is business going for you this year?     What does     
"Israel wants us to go to war with iran, plan and simple, just like Iraq" ---mean in English?        both Iraq and Israel wants  "us"  to "go to war"   with Iran????      "plan"????      why?????    for what reason does Israel want  "us"  (whoever that is)  to go to war with Iran?----"go  to war"      be more specific?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



NOT FAIR OBIWAN----for shame!!!!!!    you have embarrassed our very dear little penny


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



It obvious, to give secrets away would be like being a spy, look at Hillary how her confidential emails are such a big deal and she should be locked up.  Hey how would we like it or say  Israel if the IAEA came into their country and then come out and told all about it. The Mossad would take care of them quickly I'm sure,

*oh that's right Israel doesn't let them in*.

This is confidential. There should be a lot more Israel top spies who should be sitting in our US prisons but aren't.  Our senate has no right to any confidential info the IAEA has on Iran, which so many of them would leak it to Israel.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Not at all. I am sure the IAEA is working under the strictest confidential agreement.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


So you admit Iran threatened the top IAEA inspector if he disclosed what the deal actually said????


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> [
> 
> It obvious, to give secrets away would be like being a spy,
> 
> ...





Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



IAEA agreements are not confidential-----when did you get so dim?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I am sure a lot of it is, and for certain people. Why in the heck doesn't Israel even let them in? With all the disgusting people in the Senate like Menendez, thank God a lot of it is confidential.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Sounds to me like if he gave confidential info, the deal is off, and they would treat him like a spy, Same as we would.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Iran is the country that's been threatening everybody, and has sanctions against them by us AND THE UN!!!

Now your saying those sanctions should be lifted as part of a deal nobody can even see???

And they threatened the lead inspector if he even told anybody what the deal is???


Damn, what are they going to do if the inspectors catch them cheating and try to tell anybody.. SHOOT THEM???


The entire deal is WORTHLESS!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds to me like if he gave confidential info, the deal is off, and they would treat him like a spy, Same as we would.[/QUOTE]

sounds to me like the writer above  ^^^^^   is extremely confused-----
    "confidential information"   (????)    does she imagine that
        the inspectors are dealing with the details of the sexually
        transmitted diseases harbored by the AYATOILETS?


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Apparently, if the inspectors can be threatened if they even let anybody know what the deal says, there is NO WAY the inspectors will be allowed to report their findings if Iran tries to build nukes. Thank you for confirming that the deal WILL NOT prevent Iran from using that money they're getting to build nuclear weapons. Hell, all the deal will do is give them the money to build them even quicker!!!!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Well I think its a good thing and its been a long time coming. Most know most of the deal, but there are always intricacies in any deal that need to be kept confidential. I don't  see Iran as a terrorist nation, they are allies with Lebanon and Syrian and if Israel would stay the hell out of those countries there would be no problems. Also Israel is treating the Palestinians like dirt and stealing their land. Now as a humanitarian country we should be talking about SA first, as they are the worst monarchy on the face of the earth.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Thank you for making it obvious that you are cheering a country that's been killing our people and chanting "Death to America" having a clear path to have nuclear weapons, funded by those traitors Obozo and Kerry...

When it gets to the point that we have to solve the problem and you hear incoming, don't forget to smile and wave...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



must you advertise your hillbilly ignorance,  penny?   you give white
trash a bad name.    Have you ever met a decent Saudi?     any Saudi colleagues?      The few Saudis I have known as colleagues would shake their heads in disbelief at your idiot words.   What makes Saudi Arabia  "the worst monarchy"   in the world?     It happens that Saudi Arabia has lifted its  population OUT OF REALLY DENSE ILLITERACY-----in fact I never met a Saudi as illiterate in English as are you.     Over there even the girls can read   (you would be amazed at the amount of utter illiteracy in Pakistani women---total-----absolute total could not even hold a pencil and draw something like an X <<<  young healthy and according to the translator WELL SPOKEN girl)  
Still -----I am intrigued------you got a link to that  "worst monarchy"  claim?      Coyote says  "no link?  you are marked  LIAR"


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



you left out yemen------the gutters of that country are now decorated with the dead bodies of children----thanks to penny's pal.    True,  yemen is a shariah shit hole-----but it is not the fault of the kids----in fact it is not even the fault of MOST of the people


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



When have they killed our people, and also only some radicals chant Death to America, and I'm sure some of them remember the coup and also the sanction years.  First off if you believe the false story of 911, Iran had nothing to do with it, and no Iran has not been killing our people.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



That is thanks to Saudi Arabia, those Houthies have been there for years.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



what does the presence of HOUTHIS for years in Yemen have to do with the fact that  Iran is arming them and encouraging them to murder
Yemeni sunnis and ALSO to breach the border between Yemen and Saudi Arabia and attack Saudi Arabia in little stealth attacks for the GLORY OF ALLAH?      Iran has also planted a whole bunch of  Hezbollah pigshit----in Yemen      Somehow, penny----you actually believe that anyone in the world would actually believe that your little idiot campaign against Saudi Arabia is something on a HUMANE AGENDA-----nope-----you support  Iranian Imperialist Nazi shit------you have made your position clear.    ---btw----how about explaining how it is the fault of Saudi Arabia that  Shiite shit have been murdering sunnis in Yemen over the past several years.    I know people who would really LIKE to know why Saudi Arabia is behind the shit you support--------they need a good laugh -----they have relatives over there victimized by the filth whose asses you lick.     I really need to
tell this guy with family in SANAA  what you   KNOW------he seems to want to blame the guys with the rifles----silly Yemeni sunni


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



OH is Iran not suppose to ship them supplies, *are you on Saudi Arabia"s  side then*?? Hey tell Israel to stay out of other countries. They have no business in Lebanon, Syria or Yemen..

You people, jews, owe a lot to the Persians and Iran. King Cyrus.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



penny-------you are very good at aping islamo Nazis------OVER AND OVER AND OVER ---you fart out the same lie      "you said Iran did 9-11--"       Nope----no one said Iran did 9-11-------it was al quaeda----but even before it happened------the islamo Nazi party line----
DA JOOOOOOS DID IT-------was already on the lips of every muslim toddler in New York City--------and ----very soon on the lips of every islamo Nazi slut in the world.    PS     Iran is not al Qaeda------but as an islamo Nazi-----you can claim it is------no one will notice one more lump of dung in your giant pile of pig shit


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Iran linked to deaths of 500 U.S. troops in Iraq, Afghanistan

Iran: US Soldiers Killed Number Over 1,000 | National Review Online

And here are a few of the terrorists attacks Iran has sponsored against us...
Terrorist Attacks On Americans, 1979-1988 | Target America | FRONTLINE | PBS




Robert Oakley and Robert C. McFarlane.]

The U.S. government took no military action in response to the embassy bombing, although, according to retired Marine Lt. Col. Bill Cowan, a covert military team entered Beirut in order to gather intelligence in preparation for retaliatory strikes.








Caspar Weinberger said the U.S. still lacks "actual knowledge of who did the bombing" of the Marine barracks. But it suspected Hezbollah, believed to be supported in part by Iran and Syria. Hezbollah denied its involvement.

The president assembled his national security team to devise a plan of military action. The planned target was the Sheik Abdullah barracks in Baalbek, Lebanon, which housed Iranian Revolutionary Guards believed to be training Hezbollah fighters. Defense Secretary Caspar Weinberger aborted the mission, reportedly because of his concerns that it would harm U.S. relations with other Arab nations. Instead, President Reagan ordered the battleship USS New Jersey, stationed off the coast of Lebanon, to the hills near Beirut. The move was seen as largely ineffective.

Four months after the Marine barracks bombing, U.S. Marines were ordered to start pulling out of Lebanon.






Dec. 12, 1983

*Bombing of the U.S. Embassy in Kuwait*




The American embassy in Kuwait was bombed in a series of attacks whose targets also included the French embassy, the control tower at the airport, the country's main oil refinery, and a residential area for employees of the American corporation Raytheon. Six people were killed, including a suicide truck bomber, and more than 80 others were injured. The suspects were thought to be members of Al Dawa, or "The Call," an Iranian-backed group and one of the principal Shiite groups operating against Saddam Hussein in Iraq.

The U.S. military took no action in retaliation. In Kuwait, 17 people were arrested and convicted for participating in the attacks. One of those convicted was Mustafa Youssef Badreddin, a cousin and brother-in-law of one of Hezbollah's senior officers, Imad Mughniyah. After a six-week trial in Kuwait, Badreddin was sentenced to death for his role in the bombings.


There are a lot more, too....


And there have also been ties between Iran and Al Qaeda.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You forgot to give your pimp the extra tips----Penelope------too busy sucking??? 

Israel is not in yemen------nor is it in Syria or Lebanon.     Israel owes nuthin' to no one-------but even the pope recognizes that SHIT LIKE YOU do owe the American natives for the fact that you murdered and pillaged and raped them.   -------(besides raping and murdering and pillaging thruout the rest of the world)   ----got that  CANUCK WHORE? -----sheeesh      a  VICHY SLUT and CANUCK WHORE----all rolled into one ball of islamo Nazi shit


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Yes I am aware of all that , and its all taken out of context, and I sit and listen to the GOP making these claims, most of them unfounded.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Tell Israel to remember to stay out of those countries and then Iran shouldn't be a problem for them.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

ROFLMAO------islamo Nazi sluts dancing and ululating over dead americans and complaining   "out of context"----ALLAHUUUUUAKBAAAR!!!!


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


It's not taken out of context when they had a hand in it... Why are you lying to us?????


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



PENELOPE----who da fuck do you think you are???      there were jews in  Lebanon,  Syria and Yemen long before   CANUCK WHORES were invented.     In fact long before muhummad al kanzeer was dropped from the stinking ass of amina.    However ----there are no jews in those countries------even jews born there will not set foot in those   islamo Nazi shit holes------too many of your fellow stinking whores sittiing in the gutters


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



"taken out of context"  is a  mosquism------along with  "show me where the Koran says that"       and---   "bad translation"


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I am all for   COMPLETE SEPARATION-----get all the sunnis and Shiite shit out of  Israel/Judea------in fact ALL of the Shiite shit---of the ENTIRE Levant----can go to Iran.       and all of the sunnis to the shariah shit holes of the LEVANT-----Of course there should be a country for Christians-----northern Lebanon seems like a good idea to me------the northern half for the Christians-----and perhaps a chunk out of Syria -----the eastern hills would be nice-----depends on population needs.    Northern Egypt for the COPTS      and Israel Judea for DA JOOOOOOS        I think that would be fair and keep everyone out of each other's hair.   -------the Shiites of Pakistan would be welcomed
(I am sure)   In iran------better than getting their heads blown off on the streets of Karachi


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes well see the problem is, the Palestinians see Palestine as their home. They have been there for generations.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

uhm----my geography might be off----I am not sure but I think that the
eastern part of Syria is kinda flat and near the river----uhm ---the TIGRIS and EUPHRATES??


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



so?    people move------my very own husband was born in a shariah shit hole which BECAME a shariah shit hole when the shit moved in-----like about 1100 years ago.     His community had lived in that place for more then  almost 2000 years BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole------they couldn't wait to get OUTTA THERE------not because it is not a nice country ------in fact it is a beautiful country-----or WAS before the SHIT OF IRAN decided to arm shiiite shit living there who are now shooting up the sunnis there.  -------well---getting back to OUTTA THERE-----they could not wait to escape the SHARIAH SHIT aspect that had MOVED IN.      People move all the time----chances are that you live no where near the place in which your ancestors ----just five generations ago lived-----20 generations ----you may not even know where they lived -----white trash usually don't.    The Zoroastrians lived in Iran or more something like more than 5000 (?)  years      Now they are actually refugees in Mumbai and some even in 
Israel------but you are right-----THEY DESERVE A COUNTRY OF THEIR OWN IN IRAN-------do you have a suggestion as to which
part of  Iran should be devoted to AHURA MAZDA-------since you are 'ON THE SIDE OF IRAN'-----perhaps you can negotiate the matter with that country


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



It is really not clear where the people called  "Palestinians"   today were for  "generations"-----that which IS clear is that they have been
"Palestinians"  -----for barely two .     -----and even that  "two"  is stretching things a bit.     Before  1948----my very own hubby was a
PALESTINIAN--------but the muslim kid down OVER there----on the other side of the cornfield-------was not


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

You know they let some Jews stay in Palestine to farm the land , the Romans did, and well most of the Jew had already left. Those Jews who stayed are most likely the Palestinians, some Christians, some Jews and most Muslims. They never moved on, but Palestine has been a war torn area for centuries and I imagine some just stayed and had babies and families.  I mean most of them just went with the flow, and lived the best they could. ... They may not be progressed as the Jews there , but they can fish and farm and probably are good carpenters, and some are progressing and going to college.  What did your husband leave for?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> You know they let some Jews stay in Palestine to farm the land , the Romans did, and well most of the Jew had already left. Those Jews who stayed are most likely the Palestinians, some Christians, some Jews and most Muslims. They never moved on, but Palestine has been a war torn area for centuries and I imagine some just stayed and had babies and families.  I mean most of them just went with the flow, and lived the best they could. ... They may not be progressed as the Jews there , but they can fish and farm and probably are good carpenters, and some are progressing and going to college.  What did your husband leave for?



Penelope-----have you ever considered becoming a writer?    you write on a kind of MYSTICAL level----    the famous NOBEL PRIZE winner
SAMUEL YOSEF AGNON  writes like that.     His short stories are a bit MYSTICAL ----it is difficult to figure out where they take place and in what time period they are set----at least to me.     I do not read his stuff in the original Hebrew-----it would be quite a chore for me-----but it does seem to me that he echoes    RASHI's style who also recounts events of his life or his experience without making it clear that he lived in France.      Your little piece is utterly mystical------it refers to neither time nor place ------NOR REALITY.    I am not sure if Agnon's stuff has a "reality"   of course    Rashi's stuff did------but in view of the fact that he lived around the time of the crusades----he had to be discreet


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

I should have mentioned-----rashi lived kinda at the interface of the crusade conflict-------the muslims had invaded France----but --of course
at that time-----Most of France was still a catholic  (holy roman empire)  country-----poor guy------he was walking on a tightrope


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> You know they let some Jews stay in Palestine to farm the land , the Romans did, and well most of the Jew had already left. Those Jews who stayed are most likely the Palestinians, some Christians, some Jews and most Muslims. They never moved on, but Palestine has been a war torn area for centuries and I imagine some just stayed and had babies and families.  I mean most of them just went with the flow, and lived the best they could. ... They may not be progressed as the Jews there , but they can fish and farm and probably are good carpenters, and some are progressing and going to college.  What did your husband leave for?



leave what?    People move all the time.--------I grew up in a town in the USA------there ain't no one left in that town from my childhood.   Long ago,  when I was a teen   (a really long long time ago)  I read an article which claimed that American households  "MOVE"  an average of every seven years.      Why were your relatives run out of town?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > You know they let some Jews stay in Palestine to farm the land , the Romans did, and well most of the Jew had already left. Those Jews who stayed are most likely the Palestinians, some Christians, some Jews and most Muslims. They never moved on, but Palestine has been a war torn area for centuries and I imagine some just stayed and had babies and families.  I mean most of them just went with the flow, and lived the best they could. ... They may not be progressed as the Jews there , but they can fish and farm and probably are good carpenters, and some are progressing and going to college.  What did your husband leave for?
> ...



So now your husband moved to the states with his family but was born in Palestine ?  You were born here. My family never moved, well from MI to WI and back. Yes I guess people here do tend to move a lot. We have lived here for in the same house for 30 years, but will move soon I guess. Well no I could never be a writer, you are aware of that, I'm sure.

I do think the Jews and Palestinians are going to have to learn to get along, this can't continue like it is. Nove of us are really in control , we vote and pretend we are, but I'm to the point where I don't think my vote counts anymore, esp. since the hanging chads fiasco. We are all products of the ones who lead and get voted in office.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



excellent-----you wrote again without saying anything ----and you used words that actually have no meaning ----and refer to nothing  
Your  "we"   designates no one in particular and the words that follow
are meaningless.     "we"  think we are in control.       ---what  "we"  is that?   "in control"  of what???       I thought the hanging chad thing happened in florida.    Your discussion of the movements of your own family refers only to a single generation ----and CLEARLY  your family managed to shift itself even in that single generation----yet you express ideas about THOUSANDS OF YEARS of residence of persons you now call  "Palestinians"----who do not even speak a single language that developed in the land designated by the term
PALESTINA.     Of course you know no language as far as I can determine------but certainly not one developed in the lands now called
THE AMERICAS.   You are quite a confused person----desperate to
PLOP-----people who today call themselves  "Palestinians"    in the land mass that the greeks called PALESTINA and claim they have been there for tens of thousands of years which----it seems to me ----is PROOF to you that they OWN IT FOREVER------ but easily diverted to the reality of the world regarding the constant migration of people.    How long do you believe a people need to have historically RESIDED in a land in order to STAKE A CLAIM????    I am sure you know that
your Iranian pals are very interested in OWNING specific cities in Yemen------and somehow you imagine that they have a RIGHT to own them.    WHY???     were Persians living there for any length of time?----the most important cities they want and the ones in which they arm the SHIITE SHIT-----are  ADEN and TAIZ  ---the port cities.   Who do you imagine  OWN,   by historic 'right', ---aden and taiz?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2015)

Who am I, I am an American who thinks Israel and Saudi Arabia are two peas in a pod, terrorists monarchies, who need to learn to live among others in a peaceful way, two regimes who are behind all the terrorism in the ME and with their money try and control out congress. Israel is so full of lies, now Syria is attacking them,

Israel is full of lies, and they write lies in their papers. Does 911 come to mind, Israel, SA and neocons in our own government.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> penelope>>>>>Who am I, I am an American who thinks Israel and Saudi Arabia are two peas in a pod,
> 
> rosie>>>   oh!!   you think you are an "American" ----and you have immediately demonstrated that you are an idiot
> 
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2015)

You know what happened to the little boy who cried wolf over and over again, no one believed him, I'd say that is where Israel is at. Unbelievable.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> You know what happened to the little boy who cried wolf over and over again, no one believed him, I'd say that is where Israel is at. Unbelievable.



oh----is that what the gutter whores are saying today?-----I understand----Syria launched a few rockets at Israel and Israel shot back----so the gutter whores are all annoyed.    Whores will be whores ------"there is nothing new under the sun"  <<<<  Solomon the king


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > You know what happened to the little boy who cried wolf over and over again, no one believed him, I'd say that is where Israel is at. Unbelievable.
> ...



Right so funny, right before the vote in the Senate and before their NY, going to start things up again, just like last year. I don't believe a word of it. Made up fiction. Your right there is nothing new under the sun, when it comes to Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



right----you "don't believe"------you have heard so many lies-----as has every gutter whore-----some of your clients even murmur "I LOVE YOU.....  ----as they bang your over trafficked ass  ......  you have developed a sense of  "distrust......"   rightly so.


----------



## shadow355 (Aug 23, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> The inspection you have to wait 24 days for would be conducted by
> 
> Iranian Inspectors!
> 
> talk about the fox guarding the henhouse!


 

About June of the year 2003, I was in a metro area ( about 35 minutes north of where I work )with a nurse ( sandy blonde hair ) I worked with. We were sitting across from each other, and we were enjoying a beer if I remember. We were under the roof of the deck , and the rood was covered with Christmas lights. Then "SHE" implies.....mentions something about where I used to work. The Christmas lights.....in June....on the roof of the deck we were at ; was a "Intimidation" as I will describe...and believe, a recollection of a nurses house I visited about December of 1999. She was an ER ( Trauma ) / Helicopter nurse. And the sandy blonde haired nurse made little "Hints" either verbally or physically about my employment at my previous Metro area job. Many-many times since then, I have been intimidated, and had to suffer from attempted embarrassment.........by people at my current job location.....and union contractors at my current job, over the past 14 1/2 years, repeating events, instances and conversations that I had at my previous job in a metropolitan area about 35 minutes south of where I currently work. Others trying desperately to embarrass and/or intimidate me by repeating past surveillance information....about me, to me ; either directly or indirectly.

My niece, her former boss ( real-estate ) driving a white Honda SUV, and her ( my nieces boss ) looking similar to...almost exactly like, a dark haired blonde nurse I formerly worked with....and she ( dark haired blonde ) married one of the Safety techs where I work ; and he ( safety tech )...drives a Chevy truck.

I flew to Washington DC about eleven years ago. The sandy haired blonde nurse I use to work with in the years 2003 and 2004 ( she drove a red colored Ford Sedan ) was on the aircraft that I was on, and she boarded the aircraft well after everyone else - smiling at the people sitting in the front row as she was standing. She sat in a seat in the very front row if I remember correctly. I was midway back of the aircraft, and she sat upfront. When we got off the aircraft, she was gone. Disappeared into thin air. About two or three summers ago, I had my niece at the mall near where she ( my niece ) lives. She did the same thing, as I was looking "Outward" from the perimeter ( me and my niece ) at passing people ; my niece did a disappearing act. She hid behind the display. **** Others messing with a girl that I essentially raised ****....so I was a tad bit of upset at the "Opposition". I hope she did not expect me to chase her, or get excited that she was on the same aircraft as I was....if so, she is going to be disappointed. What kind of a woman ( sandy haired blonde nurse ) infrequently follows me, surveils & watches me from a distance? What kind of woman infrequently passes me with "Bug"  sunglasses on her face to conceal her identity? What kind of woman has another female ( model - similar looking female ) pass me on the highway & street....whom looks like, or similar to her ( sandy-haired blonde nurse ).

Last Thursday evening, I went to the Dairy Queen from my house.... to get some thing to eat - it was about 6:30 pm. I passed a guy whom was parked on the long driveway to Dairy Queen. He was wearing a dress shirt, a tie and he had sandy blonde hair, or brown hair. He was parked across from the Marathon , where I normally go. I seen him. When I stopped at Dairy Queen and looked toward him, he was about 200 yards away....he was still there, but gone when I left Dairy Queen he was gone. I believe he was a surveillance guy set up to take pictures of me in front of Marathon. Like I said before.....people "Across the way", both female and male individuals surveilling me. When I go to the gym, when I walk out of gas stations in the county seat, when I walk across the parking lot at malls - local shopping centers; there is most usually someone "Across the way" ( Parking lot across from business I patron / side of the road away from where I walk in and out / across the road or street in another parking lot or open area about 200 to 250 yards away ).

People in "Junk Vehicles" ( work down, rusted, loud exhaust, cracked rear window ) following me as I drive, or they pull up to the business / establishment I am about to patron.....and the driver or occupants get out of the vehicle and litterly stare at me as they inhale on a cigarette.

One surveillance car, "handing me" off to another. One car breaks off surveillance of me, and a car in front of me stops abruptly ( breaks hard at intersection - speeds to intersection then breaks suddenly, sometimes going partially into the oncoming lane of traffic ) at the intersection I am about to pass and then pulls I behind me and follows me.  One car follows me, then when another car "Acquires me " at an intersection ( such as a four lane highway ) the car pursuing me speeds up and passes me, driving fast until I cannot see it anymore. THIS DOES not include surveillance of me at church, which was REAL PREDOMINANT in the years 2005, 2006 and 2007. Women with short skirts, open "V" neck dresses, women with short dresses that hug their upper torso......they simply did not fit and their mission ( surveillance of me ) was pretty much evident.

About 10 or 11 years ago, my industrial site was having a maintenance shutdown. ABOUT every evening, at about 7:00 one of the employees ( HELM MT ) for the west end department would call the main gate and ask to be connected with an extension at the west end department. WHY did he not call the extension direct? Why did the person he was calling, if he ( Supervisor ) was not near the phone inside the plant, just call HELM MT direct from inside the plant.....or call HELM MT on his cellphone? Some people, whom have four years.....or greater of college, including college degrees and other certificates, and make close to $100,000 dollars a year - and have most...if not all weekends and holidays off.......are not smart, intellectual or deductive at all. I believe that HELM MT ( tall, somewhat slender, salt & pepper hair, abnormal eyes - "LEO"......Officer? ) was intentionally manipulating the guards time at the gate, by having the guard at the gate be his personal secretary. It was malicious and done with the intent of frustrating the guard in my belief. There is a difference between bad activity and sanctioned activity. I dislike those whom sanction the activity and turn a blind eye while someone is getting  "raked over the coals" more than the bad guys themselves. I had to deal with two supervisors whom were "Sanctioned" ;plain and simple. Both at times would watch what they said, have to "bite their tongue" ; and other times they would be so frustrated and angry....they could care less what they said. Both foreman treated me terribly, because they were "Sanctioned".....and I believe that.  ***The bad guys & instigators / malicious people..... should have to deal with the same mind games, arguing and verbal confrontations that I have to deal with, and lets see if they get frustrated and ticked off - or if they label themselves as an "Introvert", or with "Type A" personality. Telephone games I have to endure, people manipulating my time maliciously, me having to do others work / do others manual labor / do others paperwork - finish complete their paperwork...most generally...and at times... very frequently...paperwork left in truck from the other shift / and me doing others computer work. THEY....the "Bad Guys" should have to suffer the same problems...frustrations...events and instances that are aggravating...harassing.....and mentally demanding...that I have, and for as long as I have.

  Shadow 355


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2015)

let me know when you have completed your novel


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 23, 2015)

Whiskey

Tango

Foxtrot


----------



## fanger (Aug 25, 2015)

*US mainstream media have for long kept Americans in the dark about Israel’s massive nuclear arsenal while spreading misinformation about Iran’s civilian nuclear activities, says an analyst.*

“Anybody that pays any attention knows that the whole nuclear weapon idea from Iran is a bluff anyway from Israel and the United States,” Tim King, founder and editor of Global News Centre, told Press TV on Tuesday.

“They want to prolong this idea that this nation that has no history of attacking anyone, only being defensive, would actually seek to have a bomb when it has been so clearly stated for so many years by Iranian officials that it is not,” he said.

King made the comments as a coalition of prominent Christian leaders in America has expressed support for the recent nuclear agreement with Iran, calling on Congress to “remember the wisdom of Jesus” and stop opposing the “historic accord.”

The analyst said what the faith leaders are doing “is exactly what they need to do.”

“In fact, I think people should be coming forth from every religion in the world and making the same statements, but of course Americans are primarily a Christian country,” he continued.

King said that US and Israeli officials as well as the mainstream media present the nuclear agreement “in such a way that makes it sound like Iran is being prevented from building a nuclear bomb, when that has never been the matter.”

“What about Israel’s at least 150 nuclear weapons?” the analyst asked. “This is amazing to me and it’s preposterous that after so many years Americans can still be kept in the dark by the mainstream media about the fact that Israel is an illegal holder of at least 150, I think the number is more like 300, illegal nuclear weapons.”

“People that are in the know, who do study the issues, are aware of the fact that; A: Iran does not have this aggressive posture; and B: Israel is a complete and total threat to the world,”

PressTV-Americans 'kept in dark' on Israeli nukes


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL   @   "GLOBAL NEWS"-------global news talks to press tv-----might just as well be   adolf and benito


----------



## fanger (Aug 25, 2015)

Yet you dont dispute any of the points raised


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2015)

fanger said:


> Yet you dont dispute any of the points raised



you did not raise any points-----some idiot journalist claimed in the article that  NO BODY knows about Israel's nuclear weapons------gee----I am an actual nobody and I have known about it since the mid 60s. 
The idiot journalist  DECLARED the weapons kept by Israel to be
"ILLEGAL"-------watta an islamo Nazi joke----there is nothing illegal
about them and Israel is not obligated to allow inspections----Israel
did not sign the   NPT and its nuclear program  PRECEDED the
INVENTION of that treaty.    FURTHERMORE the idiot journalist islamo Nazi tim king------ASSERTED that  Iran never attacked anyone.----another islamo Nazi lie-----every action by the  HEZBOLLAH DOGS AND PIGS is funded and directed by Iran----right now the filthy Iranian shills are murdering people in  Yemen----all for the sake of  IRANIAN IMPERIALIST AMBITIONS.    For further information find a nice Yemeni ----small  grocery/newspaper  guy and say  HOUTHI-------duck in order to avoid getting vomited upon.


----------

